# killerbee



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

how do u make one


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/442929-bumblebees-killerbees.html


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

bumblebee x pastel

bumblebee x superpastel

both parents must carry the pastel gene and 1 the spider gene


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> bumblebee x pastel
> 
> bumblebee x superpastel


and Killerbee x pastel


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

alan1 said:


> and Killerbee x pastel


 
and bumblebee x lemonblast lol and any other pastel combo


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Killerbee x Killerbee.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Killerbee x Killerbee.


not advised because of spider x spider...
would hate to see a dead killerbee

killer x any pastel combo (excluding another spider gene)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

But with every snake being at least a Super Pastel and 2:4 being Killerbee, you would only have the 1:4 chance of Homozygous Spider Killerbee.

So would take my chances


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

fair comment...
unless you were extremely 'lucky'(?) and got 3 out of 4 spider Kbees... 
£6k+ pointlessly thrown down the drain


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Even I'm not that unlucky!


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

**** Spiders die? Like Jag's in carpets? Didn't know that, yay I learnt something new today!!!

Any other combos to avoid? Pins??


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Just Woma and Spider as far as I know.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Just Woma and Spider as far as I know.


yep, thats it at the moment...


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry but why spread information that isnt true! a **** sider is not a lethal gene!!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bexie said:


> Sorry but why spread information that isnt true! a **** sider is not a lethal gene!!!


have heard countless times that it is...
could you point me in the right direction of a living **** sider please? because it is widely believed to be fatal


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

a male **** spider would be no good for any 1 lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> a male **** spider would be no good for any 1 lol


unless you were a likeminded spider :whistling2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Bexie said:


> Sorry but why spread information that isnt true! a **** sider is not a lethal gene!!!


Why are there no known homozygous Spiders then?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Blackecho said:


> Why are there no known homozygous Spiders then?


 
because a homozygous spider looks identical to a normal spider, 

its widely debated but a a **** spider is said to produce all spiders when put to a normal, rather then a regular spider that would give you a split clutch, however due to them looking exactly the same, breeders would need to keep all males back, then breed them to normals to find out which ones produced all spiders and which ones produced split clutches to know which were **** spiders, which would be a very long process and pretty pointless, so all are sold as spiders as babies,


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> because a homozygous spider looks identical to a normal spider,
> 
> its widely debated but a a **** spider is said to produce all spiders when put to a normal, rather then a regular spider that would give you a split clutch, however due to them looking exactly the same, breeders would need to keep all males back, then breed them to normals to find out which ones produced all spiders and which ones produced split clutches to know which were **** spiders, which would be a very long process and pretty pointless, so all are sold as spiders as babies,


 
yes but then some 1 would have a spider that when put to normal females would have 100% spiders and no 1 has said they have


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> because a homozygous spider looks identical to a normal spider,
> 
> its widely debated but a a **** spider is said to produce all spiders when put to a normal, rather then a regular spider that would give you a split clutch, however due to them looking exactly the same, breeders would need to keep all males back, then breed them to normals to find out which ones produced all spiders and which ones produced split clutches to know which were **** spiders, which would be a very long process and pretty pointless, so all are sold as spiders as babies,


Yes, I understand the difference between Dominant and Co-Dominant and how a Homozygous gene would be passed to all offspring.

If someone had produced one though, we would have heard about it.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

somebody might be keeping quiet about it


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

kingball said:


> somebody might be keeping quiet about it


 
yeah maybe, but why would they?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> somebody might be keeping quiet about it


 there are tens of thousands of spider royals out there, so there should be hundreds of supers/homos
no-one could keep that quiet...


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

very true


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

nicole horsell said:


> yes but then some 1 would have a spider that when put to normal females would have 100% spiders and no 1 has said they have


 
i know of people who have put spiders to normals, and got 3 eggs, all were spiders, so its very possible that they had a **** spider, but would have to be tested again, but people keeping it quiet could be down to a low number of eggs and people believing they just got a lucky odds rather then thinking its anything to shout about.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i know of people who have put spiders to normals, and got 3 eggs, all were spiders, so its very possible that they had a **** spider, but would have to be tested again, but people keeping it quiet could be down to a low number of eggs and people believing they just got a lucky odds rather then thinking its anything to shout about.


 
fair point there, but if it were me i would then put him on a few females and if every baby to come were 100% spiders from 5 -6 normal females i would say i may i have a super spider


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

like alan said how could you keep it quiet


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

nicole horsell said:


> fair point there, but if it were me i would then put him on a few females and if every baby to come were 100% spiders from 5 -6 normal females i would say i may i have a super spider


 
yes, so would i lol, but say you put it across 2, and got 6 eggs, say 3 gd eggs of both snakes, and all turned to be spiders, would you naturally go, oo i could have a super spider, or would you after reading kevins book, think ah its a dominant gene, all babies should be spider, and sell them on completely unaware about the fact that normal spiders produce on average half a clutch. 




kingball said:


> like alan said how could you keep it quiet


 
but why would they shout about it if they believe they just got a lucky year, they may tell a few friends, but many breeders dont go on forums and may not necessarily know about the super spider debate, 


i'm not convinced either way, i just thought i'd put across the other side of the debate lol


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

just have to wait and see


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> yes, so would i lol, but say you put it across 2, and got 6 eggs, say 3 gd eggs of both snakes, and all turned to be spiders, would you naturally go, oo i could have a super spider, or would you after reading kevins book, think ah its a dominant gene, all babies should be spider, and sell them on completely unaware about the fact that normal spiders produce on average half a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

kingball said:


> how do u make one


bumblebee x bumblebee


----------

